# December meeting



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I need ideas or volunteer to host our December meeting. I'm really busy with my job and really need to someone to step up and plan it. 
Another option is to skip December and start planing the January meeting.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

IMO, Fish Gallery is always a nice fallback. They have a large plant section, an open area, and a nice sized room.

The topic should probably just be an open discussion on what to plan for next year. Get a pulse on what people want and ideas on how to do it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Topic idea, how about signs and symptoms of nutrient deficiency and treatment. This would give Fish Gallery a chance to spotlight the various solutions they carry. Most manufacturers have similar products but branded differently.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

That sounds like a great topic


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Does that mean we have a volunteer to give the presentation? I have the academic knowledge, but don't really have a lot of real experience. I've only been in the hobby a little over a year now. :/

More importantly... do we want to do Fish Gallery? If so, I'll call them and make sure they're ok with this. I'd be looking at the 21st for a day to have a meeting if we do.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Some comments:

Fish Gallery is a great place for an informal gathering, but not a good place for a presentation. It is noisy, impossible to hear the presenter past the first row, and there is no place to use a projector. Also, in the past Fish Gallery personnel have given poor presentations with factual errors. This is not a criticism of the store in general--I love the place--it is just that their employees are not paid to give presentations.

If we want to have a meeting at Fish Gallery, that is great. But I suggest that we delay a presentation on a complex subject (like deficiency diseases) until we have a better location for it.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Then the next question is do we want a generic plant/swap, hand out, and chat kind of meeting at FG; or do we look for another venue to host a presentation?

The firehouse in McKinney near my house has a large room that can be used for meetings... it's main problem is that it's all the way up in McKinney. Do we have access to something like this in a more central area? Anyone have an HOA clubhouse they can use? Members offering their home is always great as well. Then we get an aquarium to checkout too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

December meetings are often poorly attended because everyone (except me, LOL) is so overwhelmed with the holidays. So I suggest either having a very casual meeting in December or none at all, then save the presentation for January when attendance is likely to be better and more convenient for more members.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Well my house isn't as big as some of you guys but I have some deficiencies we can look at &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

unfortunately I will be in San Diego (ok, not so unfortunate) visiting my old Navy buddies and will not return until the night of the 22nd. Doesnt look like I would be able to attend, unless we did something this weekend, like on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Michael said:


> December meetings are often poorly attended because everyone (except me, LOL) is so overwhelmed with the holidays. So I suggest either having a very casual meeting in December or none at all, then save the presentation for January when attendance is likely to be better and more convenient for more members.


I'm with Michael on this one. If the attendance is that poor, then it doesn't seem like it's worth the effort to rush and put together a meeting. If anyone is looking for plants, or has them to trade, I would just recommend posting it and scheduling a time to meet up privately.

For January, we'll plan for a presentation of deficiencies, as well as voting in officers.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

TCA had their Christmas party at Texas Aquatics in Richland Hills. Paige said the APC is welcome anytime.

This may not make him familiar to all but Paige and his family use to own Keller Farms. He and his wife Coleen have opened this store on Baker Blvd aka highway 10.

he has an open area in the back plus all could see his operation. prices are great and fish are healthy.

Let me know if we want to try for Sunday the 21st.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey there guys! If we have a Dec meeting Bill and I are coming. Why not just a Christmas or New Years party? Course it's kinda late....


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Gal! The prodigal returns!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

may be out of town. December is hard with my dad's birthday and the holidays.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thought of you so many time Michael Parkey! How are you doing?!!! Been surfing on the site. So many new names.... not surprised....


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

December is tough due to holiday and kids out of school but a casual meeting sound perfect.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

So is everyone thinking that this Sunday, the 21st at 1pm, we should have an informal meeting at Fish Gallery? The agenda would be to swap plants, hang out, and generally brainstorm ideas for the next years activities.

It's very short notice, but I would suspect most of us will be occupied with families on the 28th.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tugg said:


> So is everyone thinking that this Sunday, the 21st at 1pm, we should have an informal meeting at Fish Gallery? The agenda would be to swap plants, hang out, and generally brainstorm ideas for the next years activities.
> 
> It's very short notice, but I would suspect most of us will be occupied with families on the 28th.


I don't want to go to FG...I'd go to TX Aquatics though...I don't think there's any interest though


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't make it to either location--in-laws from out of town have unexpectedly arrived. It is very bad habit they have.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

+1 on Texas Aquatics. I'm open to checking out a new place close to home.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

so where are we meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonder what happened to this? Did you guys ever meet?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It was so rushed and last minute, I decided not to send an email blast. I meant to post in here, but I was preoccupied with my wild kids.

We'll plan for a January meeting. We still need a venue, so ideas or volunteers would be appreciated. A neighborhood clubhouse, or other free reservable room would probably be best for the meeting.


----------

